# Mattia Caldara



## Chrissonero (6 Novembre 2016)

Ciao raga, vi presento il difensore del futuro, è non parlo certo di Rugani..

Mattia Caldara difensore centrale classe 94, 188 cm, scuola Atalanta con 50 partite in serie B tra Cesena e Trapani, e 7 in Serie A con l'Atalanta, con lui 6 vittorie, un pareggio e solo due reti ricevuti.. 

Oggi dopo dodici giornate posso dire che insieme a Barreca (Torino) è il giocatore che più mi ha impressionato nella intera Serie A, un ragazzo che in campo dimostra grande personalità e che sembra anche con la testa sulle spalle e i piedi per terra, tecnicamente molto interessante ma se dovrei definirlo in due parole direi: concentrazione e semplicità, mi piace molto il suo senso di anticipazione e come prende il pallone in modo sempre pulito, tranquilo, lo passa in avanti e fa ripartire l'azione, con le dovute proporzioni sembra un Barzagli più giovane. 

Una società come il Milan che vuole prendere i giovani italiani più forti questo ragazzo non può lasciarlo andare, con Romagnoli potrebbe fare una forte copia per tantissimi anni, quindi da bloccare inmediatamente è prenderlo a giugno.

Saluti.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Novembre 2016)

Mi è piaciuto molto sin qui quando l'ho visto, poi oggi ha fatto un gol da attaccante praticamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Novembre 2016)

Sono d'accordo col topic. Caldara sta crescendo esponenzialmente e bisogna tenerlo d'occhio per il futuro.


----------



## danjr (6 Novembre 2016)

Bravo, ottimo prospetto... la sua carriera fa capire quanto sia forte Romagnoli, che ha un anno un meno e le 50 partite le ha giocate in serie A


----------



## Reblanck (6 Novembre 2016)

Non capisco perché si parli sempre di Rugani quando uno come Romagnoli è 1000 volte meglio.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Novembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché si parli sempre di Rugani...



Secondo io questo ragazzo Caldara non ha nulla di invidiare a Rugani, Mattia è uno veramente tosto.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Novembre 2016)

.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Dicembre 2016)

Giuseppe Riso agente di Caldara ha parlato del futuro del suo assistito:

Riso, Caldara sta facendo molto bene all’Atalanta. Sono vere le voci che lo vogliono lontano da Bergamo a gennaio? “No, Caldara resterà a Bergamo fino al termine della stagione e poi a giugno ne riparleremo. La prossima settimana incontrerò l’Atalanta per parlare di lui ma l’intenzione della società nerazzurra è di trattenerlo alla corte di Gasperini fino a fine stagione”.

Oltre alla Juventus si parla anche dell’interesse di Milan, Inter e Roma, conferma? “Su Caldara ci sono diversi top club italiani, potrebbero esserci anche loro, diciamo così…”

Quanto è stato importante Gasperini nel suo processo di crescita? “Gasperini è stato fondamentale perché è un allenatore che ha le idee chiare, ama lavorare con i giovani, non guarda la carta d’identità e mette in campo i giocatori che più rendono in campo”.

Si può dire assolutamente che Caldara sia l’antidivo e non un bad boy, conferma? “Mattia, tutte le sere, spegne il telefono e va a fare corsi d’inglese. Ti dirò, lo parla alla perfezione, è la sua seconda lingua. Ama leggere: i suoi compagni di squadra mi mandano spesso foto di lui mentre si dedica alla lettura di un buon libro. Ci ridono su, ma a Mattia poco importa. E’ legatissimo alla sua famiglia, di un legame indescrivibile. Suo papà guarda le partite sempre il giorno dopo perchè non riesce a reggere la troppa tensione. E’ un ragazzo con la testa sulle spalle, sempre concentrato e serio: ho visto pochissimi ragazzi così in gamba alla sua età”.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Dicembre 2016)

Contro la Juventus i suoi piedi mi hanno fatto un'impressione pessima, ma è solo una partita, non lo conosco.


Secondo voi è capace ad impostare?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Dicembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Contro la Juventus i suoi piedi mi hanno fatto un'impressione pessima, ma è solo una partita, non lo conosco.
> 
> 
> Secondo voi è capace ad impostare?



la sua qualità principale è in marcatura, quello per esempio in cui Romagnoli pecca. Si sarebbe completati a vicenda.


----------



## juventino (15 Dicembre 2016)

Spero sia vero che lo abbiamo preso. Sarebbe anche giustissimo lasciarlo a Bergamo un altro anno.


----------



## ralf (16 Dicembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Contro la Juventus i suoi piedi mi hanno fatto un'impressione pessima, ma è solo una partita, non lo conosco.
> 
> 
> Secondo voi è capace ad impostare?


Non è un ball playing puro come Bonucci ma non è neanche cosi scarso, lancia lungo indifferentemente col destro e col sinistro.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Dicembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Non è un ball playing puro come Bonucci ma non è neanche cosi scarso, lancia lungo indifferentemente col destro e col sinistro.



Se dobbiamo proprio paragonare Caldara è più Barzagli di Bonucci, con Andrea hanno lo stesso idolo: Alessandro Nesta.


----------



## kolao95 (18 Dicembre 2016)

Impressionante, sia lui che Gagliardini.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Dicembre 2016)

Rugani, Caldara e Romagnoli. Che dio ce la mandi buona anche solo con due di questi tre...sarei curioso di vedere quanti gol ci segneranno dopo.


----------



## ralf (18 Dicembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo proprio paragonare Caldara è più Barzagli di Bonucci, con Andrea hanno lo stesso idolo: Alessandro Nesta.


Non ho detto che Caldara assomiglia a Bonucci, ho solo detto che non è un ball playing come Bunucci.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Febbraio 2017)

Che errore avere perso questo ragazzo!!!

Oggi partita da fenomeno al san paolo, lui e Gagliardini si che erano pronti per il Milan.. ora solo ci manca perdere anche Tielemans.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Agosto 2018)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Rugani, Caldara e Romagnoli. Che dio ce la mandi buona anche solo con due di questi tre...sarei curioso di vedere quanti gol ci segneranno dopo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Agosto 2018)

Impressionanti i vecchi post di due anni fa... Sembrano in modo spaventosamente attuali...


----------



## Konrad (1 Agosto 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Impressionanti i vecchi post di due anni fa... Sembrano in modo spaventosamente attuali...



Incredibile davvero!!!


----------

